# Werbelayer



## poseidon1 (12. März 2005)

Hallo kann mir vielleicht einer helfen, ich möchte einen Werbelayer wo aber dem User offen bleid das er in auch selber schlißen kann.

Hier der Script:

<style type="text/css">
<!--
#sponsorAdDiv {position:absolute; height:1; width:1; top:0; left:0;}
-->
</style>
<SCRIPT LANGUAGE="JavaScript1.2">

/*
DHTML Ad Box (By Matt Gabbert- tax@nolag.com, http://www.nolag.com)
*/

adTime=5;  // seconds ad reminder is shown
chanceAd=1; // ad will be shown 1 in X times (put 1 for everytime)

var ns=(document.layers);
var ie=(document.all);
var w3=(document.getElementById && !ie);
adCount=0;
function initAd(){
	if(!ns && !ie && !w3) return;
	if(ie)		adDiv=eval('document.all.sponsorAdDiv.style');
	else if(ns)	adDiv=eval('document.layers["sponsorAdDiv"]');
	else if(w3)	adDiv=eval('document.getElementById("sponsorAdDiv").style');
	randAd=Math.ceil(Math.random()*chanceAd);
        if (ie||w3)
        adDiv.visibility="visible";
        else
        adDiv.visibility ="show";
	if(randAd==1) showAd();
}
function showAd(){
if(adCount<adTime*10){adCount+=1;
	if (ie){documentWidth  =document.body.offsetWidth/2+document.body.scrollLeft-20;
	documentHeight =document.body.offsetHeight/2+document.body.scrollTop-20;}	
	else if (ns){documentWidth=window.innerWidth/2+window.pageXOffset-20;
	documentHeight=window.innerHeight/2+window.pageYOffset-20;} 
	else if (w3){documentWidth=self.innerWidth/2+window.pageXOffset-20;
	documentHeight=self.innerHeight/2+window.pageYOffset-20;} 
	adDiv.left=documentWidth-200;adDiv.top =documentHeight-200;
	setTimeout("showAd()",100);}else closeAd();
}
function closeAd(){
if (ie||w3)
adDiv.display="none";
else
adDiv.visibility ="hide";
}
onload=initAd;
//End-->
</script>

<div id="sponsorAdDiv" style="visibility:hidden">
<table width="450" height="350" bgcolor="#008000"><tr><td>
<table width="445" height="345" bgcolor="#F0FFF0"><tr><td align="center" valign="middle">

<!--*****EDIT THIS MESSAGE*****-->

<a href="http://www.brennbar.org/shop_mo" target="_blank"><img border="0" src="http://www.globa.de/Bilder/ctbanner3.gif" width="468" height="60"></a><br><br><br>
Dieses Fenster schliesst sich in ein paar Sekunden!

<!--*****EDIT THE ABOVE MESSAGE*****-->
</td></tr></table></td></tr></table>
</div>

LG
Ossi


----------



## CHaoSlayeR (12. März 2005)

hallöchen...


```
...
<div id="sponsorAdDiv" style="visibility:hidden">
<table width="450" height="350" bgcolor="#008000"><tr><td>
<table width="445" height="345" bgcolor="#F0FFF0"><tr><td align="center" valign="middle">

<!--*****EDIT THIS MESSAGE*****-->

<a href="http://www.brennbar.org/shop_mo" target="_blank"><img border="0" src="http://www.globa.de/Bilder/ctbanner3.gif" width="468" height="60"></a><br><br><br>
Dieses Fenster schliesst sich in ein paar Sekunden!

<!--*****EDIT THE ABOVE MESSAGE*****-->
</td></tr></table></td></tr>
<!-- begin close -->
<tr><td align="center" onClick="closeAd()">schlie&szlig;en</td></tr>
<!-- end close -->
</table>
</div>
```

P.S.: Du solltest immer darauf achten bei der Anzeige entweder "visibility" ODER "display" zu benutzen, sonst gibt es da Probleme. Wie ich sehe wird nämlich bei close für den IE und Gecko-Browser "display" aufgerufen, womit das Ad völlig verschwindet und nur mit "display=block" wiederherstellbar ist.

Zusätzlich dazu sollte man beachten, wenn man ein Element verändern möchte oder seine Daten auslesen möchte, dann geht das bei "display=none" nicht, denn dabei fließt das Element nicht mehr in die Rendering-Engine und kann dort auch nicht mehr abgefragt werden.


----------



## poseidon1 (12. März 2005)

Super
Danke Dir!

LG
Ossi


----------



## poseidon1 (13. März 2005)

Jetzt habe ich noch eine Frage: wie füge ich den ganzen Code in eine Seite ein?
Bei mir verschiebt sich die ganze Seite immer!
Möchte den Layer links, oben haben!

LG
Ossi


----------



## CHaoSlayeR (13. März 2005)

Hi,

definiere Dir einfach eine CSS-ID für das DIV, welches dieses auf Deiner Seite beliebig Positionieren kann:


```
div#sponsorAdDiv {
	position: absolute;
	top: 0px;
	left: 0px;
	width: auto;
	height: auto;
	z-index: 100;
}
```

[EDIT]
Wo Du dann den HTML-Abschnitt im Code einfügst ist relativ unerheblich. Ich würde solche Ding aber immer am Schluss einfügen, ist so ein Prinzip von mir...
[/EDIT]

Gruß, C]-[aoZ


----------



## poseidon1 (13. März 2005)

Es ist zum verrückt werden jetzt bringe ich das mit dem <body onload nich zusammen!

BODY BGCOLOR=#FFFFFF LEFTMARGIN=0 TOPMARGIN=0 MARGINWIDTH=0 MARGINHEIGHT=0 onLoad="MM_preloadImages('Bilder/index_RO_09.gif','Bilder/index_RO_11.gif','Bilder/index_RO_13.gif','Bilder/index_RO_15.gif','
Bilder/index_RO_17.gif','Bilder/index_RO_19.gif','Bilder/index_RO_34.gif','Bilder/index_RO_36.gif','
Bilder/index_RO_38.gif','Bilder/index_RO_40.gif','Bilder/index_RO_42.gif','Bilder/index_RO_44.gif','
Bilder/index_RO_46.gif')" text="#333333" link="#006666" vlink="#006666" alink="#006666" onunload="Console();">



Wie und Wo gebe ich jetzt diesen Befehl hin   onLoad="initAd();

LG
Ossi


----------



## Lukaro (13. März 2005)

```
<BODY 
BGCOLOR=#FFFFFF 
LEFTMARGIN=0 
TOPMARGIN=0 
MARGINWIDTH=0 
MARGINHEIGHT=0 
 
onLoad="
initAd();
MM_preloadImages('Bilder/index_RO_09.gif','Bilder/index_RO_11.gif','Bilder/index_RO_13.gif','Bilder/index_RO_15.gif','Bilder/index_RO_17.gif','Bilder/index_RO_19.gif','Bilder/index_RO_34.gif','Bilder/index_RO_36.gif','Bilder/index_RO_38.gif','Bilder/index_RO_40.gif','Bilder/index_RO_42.gif','Bilder/index_RO_44.gif','Bilder/index_RO_46.gif') 
"
 
text="#333333" 
link="#006666" 
vlink="#006666" 
alink="#006666" 
onunload="Console();"
>
```
 
Meinst du so, oder wie?
Das lässt sich doch ganz einfach aufschlüsseln...

Und nebenbei:
Wenn du Code postest, setze den bitte nächstes mal in "code"-tags.
und klicke gleich auf "Status: nicht erledigt" neben dem Antworten-Button, dann wird das Thema als erledigt markiert  


Lukaro


----------



## poseidon1 (13. März 2005)

Danke!

LG
Ossi


----------

